# Jersey Pictures!



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

These were posted on the site a few days ago and I didn't think they were real.

Check out the official site for pictures and the like.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Pics from [url]http://www.nba.com/bobcats/[/URL] 

that "bobcats orange" looks quite red....


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

dun worry, im pretty sure that it was maybe the thing that made it changed from the 11th to the 21st...but im pretty sure that they are supposed to be a cooler shade of orange like the ones on sale


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Awesome, they look like the same syle as the Cleveland Cavaliers jerseys. But they look good.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I like the style, however I wouldn't have picked for a white colour. There are too many white jerseys around the league. Why not be origninal with another colour?

Two things I would have liked better:

1. Change the white jersey to another colour.

2. Change the bright red to a darker red - ie., Raptors, Blazers.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I like the style, however I wouldn't have picked for a white colour. There are too many white jerseys around the league. Why not be origninal with another colour?


Well, thats just kind of the way it has always been, because it makes for a larger visual descrepincy between the teams and makes it easier to follow (and play) when one of the teams is white and the other is a solid color. I think the Lakers are the only team who sometimes doesn't wear white at home, or are there other teams that i am forgetting?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

They look pretty nice to me. The design of the jersey looks pretty good. I just hope that the away jersey turns into a nicer shade of orange because that doesn't look all too great right now. The white jerseys look good though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's the link about the new Bobcat's jerseys from their website. It's official.

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/uniforms_release_040821.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Check out the NBA Store for a better picture of them. The orange looks much better.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i like the white one


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

More pictures of the new Bobcats jerseys with Jason Kapono and Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

There pretty good looking especially the white ones. It turned out nice even though I was expecting the worse

Took them long enough to show them though that has to be the longest any new them has took to show their jerseys.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

smooth Emeka pic


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> smooth Emeka pic


That look great the other not that much


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

swingmans available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's some digitalized pictures of Emeka and his new threads (from NBA Live 2005).




















It shows the color better, hopefully that's how it is.


----------

